# Josie Doing a Little Practice Session



## Travis (Sep 10, 2012)

Hey Everyone! My Josie is just at a year and a half now and I made a short video of her practicing several months ago. I really want to get a video of her doing the teeter, A-frame, and tunnels but it is always hard finding someone to video you! She has actually had a stomach bug for the last week and a half and is doing much better these last few days but it has put her practice on hold a bit. Our biggest obstacle is focus and distance, she is actually doing much better at her distance work but we can only practice for maybe 10 minutes at a time because she gets bored quickly and I try to end the session before she loses interest and focus! Anyways, I do adore my dog and even though the video is not that amazing hopefully some of you poodle lovers will like it just because she is a super cute poodle (at least to me!). I hope to post some amazing videos of her in the future! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YS7Pmjzk9Xg


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Good job! I see you are close to San Diego.....have you gone to any of the Agility trials at NTC? I keep meaning to go and watch as I'm about 10mins away from Pt Loma!!!! There's one this weekend I think .............


----------



## Travis (Sep 10, 2012)

We haven't competed at all yet! I really want to get her consistent and working at a good distance ahead of me before we compete but I have heard the competitions down there are a lot of fun!! I hope she continues to improve and she loves jumping but she is not food motivated at all which makes training more difficult. She finds everything exciting, bugs, tennis ball fuzz, leaves you name it! My hope is she will eventually be ready but she is still pretty young and I want to expose her to as much as I can so she has more chance of success when she actually goes to her first run! Will keep you posted on her progress and thanks for the comment!!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I'm only a spectator, but I do enjoy watching! I get exhausted just watching LOL! I have great admiration for all of you who do dog sports!!!!!!


----------



## lizzy_8 (Mar 21, 2014)

She looks amazing, such a clever girl.
Looks like great fun all round.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Travis said:


> ... though the video is not that amazing hopefully some of you poodle lovers will like it just because she is a super cute poodle (at least to me!). I hope to post some amazing videos of her in the future!


She sure is a super cute, amazing and agile poodle! And I am going to hold you to that promise of more videos to come.


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

Great video!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Awesome! She's really great and looks like she's having a really fun time. You're doing fantastically with her. You have a lovely yard too!


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Josie looks great. She is very happy and motivated. I think it is much better to keep training sessions short anyway. Her weaves look great. Do you ever send her to the weaves without you running along side? Just wanted to mention it as it is good to switch things up. You do have a beautiful yard. I do hope you will share more videos, I think we can put this in the amazing category because you make an amazing team. She definitely looks ready to start competing and I think we will be seeing a lot of ribbons in your future. I do hope you will post more videos, can't wait for the next one.


----------

